# Drilling vertical holes.



## whiskywill (18 Nov 2014)

I know this subject has been raised before but I thought this was a clever idea.
http://finelystrung.com/2011/10/


----------



## cusimar9 (18 Nov 2014)

Not a bad idea, would have come in useful for me a few months ago!


----------



## mikefab (18 Nov 2014)

I like it! Thanks for posting


----------



## xy mosian (18 Nov 2014)

At last a job for at least one redundant CD. Chop a corner out to the middle and job's a good 'un.
xy


----------



## Phil Pascoe (18 Nov 2014)

It's been posted before - BugBear, I think.


----------



## bugbear (18 Nov 2014)

phil.p":11ohxphm said:


> It's been posted before - BugBear, I think.



Modesty forbad - post892711.html?hilit=mirror#p892711

But the idea is much older than that.

BugBear


----------



## whiskywill (21 Nov 2014)

Oops, missed that one.


----------



## david123 (1 Dec 2014)

KISS 
Love these simple aids. Thank you


----------



## RogerP (1 Dec 2014)

whiskywill":211ryqiu said:


> Oops, missed that one.


It doesn't hurt to be reminded and newcomers will not have seen the earlier one.


----------



## bugbear (1 Dec 2014)

RogerP":3ctu4lnu said:


> whiskywill":3ctu4lnu said:
> 
> 
> > Oops, missed that one.
> ...



It was only July!

BugBear


----------



## RogerP (1 Dec 2014)

bugbear":kzww2sty said:


> RogerP":kzww2sty said:
> 
> 
> > whiskywill":kzww2sty said:
> ...



Good grief that was lifetime ago.


----------



## Bedrock (10 Dec 2014)

As an adjunct to this, I've been using this aid for a long time, having read it somewhere, for accurately cross drilling centrally, a round bar in a pedestal drill.

Take a flat shim or thin piece of metal and hold it between the tip of the drill and the workpiece. I use a spare parting tool blade. If the drill is anywhere off centre, the shim will not lie flat. Shift the workpiece one way or the other, particularly easy if you have a cross vice. When absolutely horizontal, remove shim and fire away.

Sorry if this has appeared before.

As this is the first time I've dipped into this forum, I obviously hadn't scrolled down far enough to the vertical drill jig. Seems like a good idea, but the above is cheap and works for any drill size.

Mike


----------



## Harbo (10 Dec 2014)

Thanks for that - that would have been very useful when I drilled the item on the right:







Rod


----------



## Bedrock (11 Dec 2014)

Harbo

Is that a deadbeat escapement? Any chance of more pictures or WIP? 

Looks great.

Mike


----------

